# Topics > AI in car and transport >  AI in Audi

## Airicist

Audi AG, automobile manufacturer, Ingolstadt, Germany

Cooperation with Nvidia in the creation of driverless cars

Autonomous Intelligent Driving GmbH is a 100% subsidiary of AUDI AG and is the ‘center of excellence’ for urban autonomous driving in the VW Group.

----------


## Airicist

Unmanned Audi TT Pikes Peak project 

 Uploaded on Jun 28, 2010




> Final preparations are underway for this unmanned Audi TTS to tackle the Pikes Peak Hillclimb as part of a technology experiment between the Volkswagen ERL group and Stanford University. You can see a video from earlier in the project elsewhere on eurotuner.com or youtube.com/eurotuner

----------


## Airicist

Audi A7: Auto Pilot Car of the Future 

Published on Jan 14, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Testing Audi's self-driving and traffic light-monitoring cars

Published on Jan 8, 2014




> Audi — no stranger to bringing self-driving cars to CES — is back again this year with two new demonstrations: one keeps track of the traffic lights around you, while the other lets you go hands-free in heavy freeway traffic. We had a chance to drive both

----------


## Airicist

Audi's Self-Driving RS 7 

 Published on Oct 19, 2014




> A demonstration of Audi's Self-Driving RS 7 at Hockenheim
> Read more here:
> "Audi's self-driving RS 7 hits the racetrack this weekend"
> 
> by Mariella Moon
> October 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Audi Q7 - smartphone interface

Published on Dec 29, 2014




> The Audi Q7 comes with a new, top-of-the-line element of the Audi connect portfolio: The Audi smartphone interface brings “Apple Car Play” and “Google Android Auto” on board. Both are tailored for use in the car. The heart of this feature is online music. In addition, both platforms offer navigation functions, missed call/appointment reminders and messaging functions. Over time, these will be joined by numerous third-party applications such as Pandora, Spotify and WhatsApp.

----------


## Airicist

Audi Q7 - HMI

Published on Jan 2, 2015




> The Audi Q7 sets standards with respect to the operating concept, infotainment, connectivity and driver assistance systems. The second-generation modular infotainment platform is on board, as is the Audi virtual cockpit. The new MMI all-in-touch control unit with large touchpad makes operation child’s play. As will all Audi connect services, the user interface is integrated into the familiar human-machine interface (HMI), ensuring ease of use.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Audi reveals a smartwatch that lets you talk to your car"

by Adario Strange
January 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Audi at the CES Las Vegas 2015 

Published on Jan 19, 2015




> All the Audi highlights from the international Consumer Electronic Show (CES) 2015 in Las Vegas.

----------


## Airicist

Audi RS 7 piloted driving concept @ Hockenheim - The highlights

Published on Oct 19, 2014




> On October 19, 2014 an Audi RS 7 piloted driving concept raced the Hockenheimring driverless at the physical limit.
> These are the highlights of the event.

----------


## Airicist

Audi piloted driving - testdrive day 1

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> The Audi A7 piloted driving concept drove more than 550 miles on the American highway – completely autonomous. It has already fascinated journalists on the first 225 miles on day 1 before taking a break in Bakersfield. Next stop: CES 2015 in Las Vegas.






Audi piloted driving - testdrive day 2

Published on Jan 6, 2015




> After 550 miles on the road, the Audi A7 piloted driving concept fascinates while reaching its goal Las Vegas. “Jack” was able to completely convince the journalists with its autonomous driving mode.

----------


## Airicist

Audi piloted driving

Published on Jan 6, 2015




> 550 miles of piloted driving on the highway: For the first time, journalists were allowed behind the wheel of the Audi A7 piloted driving concept for a long distance test drive. The route starts in Silicon Valley and ends in Las Vegas for the CES 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Racing The Audi RS7 Piloted Driving Concept

Published on May 19, 2015




> Jonny has been invited by Audi to see who can race round the Ascari Race Track the faster, Jonny in a Audi RS7 or the Auto driven Audi RS7 Piloted Driving Concept.

----------


## Airicist

Apple CarPlay

Published on Jan 12, 2016




> You can connect your Apple iPhone to the MMI. Certain content on your iPhone will be adapted to the Infotainment system display while driving and can be operated through the MMI controls.





> The Multi Media Interface (MMI) system is an in-car user interface media system developed by Audi, and was launched at the 2001 Frankfurt Motor Show on the Audi Avantissimo concept car.

----------


## Airicist

Android Auto

Published on Jan 12, 2016




> You can connect your Android compatible phone to the MMI. Certain content on your iPhone will be adapted to the Infotainment system display while driving and can be operated through the MMI controls.

----------


## Airicist

Voice Recognition (Phone & Nav)

Published on Jan 12, 2016




> Audi’s Voice Recognition system offers you the convenience of using your compatible phone and Infotainment system while keeping your hands on the wheel and your eyes on the road.

----------


## Airicist

2017 Audi Q7 Driver Assist

Published on Jan 20, 2016




> The new Audi Q7 offers driver assistance systems which leverage semi-autonomous technology with sensors and cameras to help you avoid collision. 
> 
> If collision is imminent, the Q7 warns the driver, and bolsters car-safety features in preparation for impact. In some cases, the Q7 helps the driver minimize damage by computing the optimal path forward.

----------


## Airicist

Audi Personal Intelligent Assistant - autonomous driving for parking

Published on Sep 1, 2016




> The best control concept is one that adjusts to driver, saving him or her as many actions as possible and automatically carries out routine commands. PIA, the personal intelligent assistant, adheres to this motto.


"Personal intelligent assistant (PIA)"

August 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

2017 Audi A4 allroad Driver Assist

Published on Nov 21, 2016




> The A4 Allroad has numerous driver assistance systems to help ease the stress of the road including the new traffic jam assist. https://audi.us/allroad

----------


## Airicist

How Audi cars get smarter - Audi Q2 deep learning concept

Published on Dec 5, 2016




> Self-learning systems are a key technology for piloted driving cars. The Audi Q2 deep learning concept, 1:8 scale model car, is a pre-development project. In the next step, the developers are transferring the parking-space search process to a real car. The model car’s parking ability is made possible by deep reinforcement learning. In other words, the system essentially learns through trial and error.

----------


## Airicist

Robot meets self driving car - Sophia by Hanson & Jack by Audi

Published on Jan 13, 2017




> Sophia by Hanson robotics takes a ride in a self-driving car named Jack by Audi.


Sophia, gynoid robot, Hanson Robotics, Houston, Texas, USA

----------


## Airicist

What role does deep learning play in self driving cars?

Published on Jan 13, 2017




> Let’s start with how an autonomous car sees. We’ve got laser sensors and a camera on the front, radar sensor in the rear, a top down camera and a big computer in the trunk so all of this visual data can be put together and the car can figure out what to do. 
> 
> Artificial Intelligence is human intelligence exhibited by machines and it’s been around since the 1950s, but until recently we didn’t have enough data to train the machines or the compute power to process that data. Affordable Compute is being driven by Nvidia who changed the game with their programmable GPUs which can process enormous amounts of data simultaneously. AI & deep learning are key technologies in piloted drive, we can find characteristics of this on the road today when it comes to object and image recognition and collision avoidance. 
> 
> But if we really want cars to drive truly autonomously the car is going to need to learn on it’s own and have the ability to quickly resolve complex situations. Today I’m visiting with Audi to learn more about their piloted drive system. Wanting to understand more about how Deep learning applies to piloted drive I checked out the model vehicle Q2 deep learning concept. The car has developed strategies to learn a number of tasks like parking. At first the algorythm learns on the computer parking is simulated with several million repetitions, in deep reinforcment learning positive results are rewarded with a high score, the error values decrease significantly. The sensors on the model car are the same what’s appears on a full size car, like Jack, Audi’s piloted drive A7. 
> 
> Even though this is my first time driving in an Autonomous car, I trust it completely, my biggest problem was I didn’t know what to do with my hands! On my second drive I was joined by Dr Klaus Fervine who really go into explaining Deep Learning & piloted drive.

----------


## Airicist

My first autonomous driving experience with Jack the Audi A7

Published on Jan 13, 2017




> Nothing is more Sci-Fi than self driving cars and robots. Today I get to interview Sophia who is artificially intelligent inside of Jack who is an autonomous vehicle. Sophia’s is just starting to develop her personality, just like Jack is growing towards full autonomy on the road, watch Sophia take a ride in Audi’s piloted drive A7 on the Autoban in Germany.

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous AUDI Q7 piloted driving concept

Published on Jan 5, 2017




> Audi announces a partnership with NVIDIA to use artificial intelligence in delivering highly automated vehicles starting in 2020. Deep learning technology will enable skilled handling of real-road complexities, delivering safer automated vehicles earlier.

----------


## Airicist

Audi's newest car will have level-3 autonomy

Published on Jul 11, 2017




> The A8 luxury sedan will be semi-autonomous up to 37 mph.
> 
> After a sneak peak of the vehicle parking itself and appearing in Spider-Man: Homecoming, the Audi A8 luxury sedan is finally being shown off in all its high-tech glory. With level 3 autonomy, active electronic suspension, a mild hybrid engine and brand new infotainment system, it's the future of the German automaker's vehicles.


"Audi introduces its semi-autonomous A8"
The 2019 model is the first production car with level-3 autonomy.

by Roberto Baldwin
July 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Audi Aicon - the Audi Vision of Autonomous Driving

Published on Sep 11, 2017




> 2017 Audi Aicon Concept Car - Drive, Interior and Exterior. 
> 
> As a true quattro, the Audi Aicon offers ample performance and even autonomously always reaches its destination safely regardless of the weather or road surface. The suspension is designed for maximum comfort. Pneumatic spring and damper units smooth out any road surface irregularities. And electric actuators at all four wheels actively counteract any body lean, whether when cornering, accelerating or braking. As a fully active suspension system, it also optimizes the qualities of the adaptive air suspension. The Audi Aicon literally glides over even large potholes.
> 
> The Aicon brakes primarily by way of recuperation and in so doing recharges the batteries.
> 
> The development engineers have relocated the disk brakes from the wheels to a position close to the drivetrain. This improves the aerodynamics at the wheels as there is no longer any need for air cooling at the wheels, which is always associated with turbulence. Another secondary effect is the reduction of the unsprung masses, which the Aicon’s passengers perceive as a particularly sensitive damping response to road surface irregularities.
> 
> The axle and drive units in the Audi Aicon are symmetrical, i.e. identical at the front and rear. Mechanical components, such as the steering shaft or steering hydraulics, have been eliminated. The car is therefore equipped with a complete all-wheel steering system without compromising the available space and thus the passenger compartment. A positive effect for the practical qualities of the Audi Aicon: Despite its long wheelbase of nearly 3.47 meters (11.4 ft), the car is extremely agile due to its two steerable axles – the turning radius of only 8.50 meters (27.9 ft) is below that of a small car thus making the Audi Aicon suitable for city center driving.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Audi's Aicon concept car is all about autonomous luxury"
The autonomous EV that’s so safe, you won’t need seat belts.

by Roberto Baldwin
September 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Audi says its autonomous cars could run errands while you work

Published on Sep 13, 2017




> Coming as soon as 2019.
> 
> Audi laid out its plans for autonomous vehicles and how it intends to use AI to us back in July, and now the automaker is ready to show off what it's been working on. At this year's IAA auto show in Frankfurt, Audi debuted the AIcon and ElAIne (above and below), a pair of cars capable of Level 4 autonomy (conditional, but fully automated driving) that it claims are empathetic to their drivers' needs. "They will be able to continually interact with their surroundings and passengers, and thus adapt themselves in a better way than ever before to the requirements of those on board," Audi wrote in a lengthy press release.


"Audi wants autonomous cars to run errands while you're at work"
And they could arrive as early as 2019.

by Timothy J. Seppala
September 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Audi A8: Autonomes fahren

Published on Sep 17, 2017




> Mit dem neuen Audi A8 beginnt eine neue Designsprache, eine neue Idee von Bedienung, ein neues Level an Qualität. Der neue Audi A8 präsentiert die Zukunft der Luxusklasse.

----------


## Airicist

Pilotierten Fahren bei Audi: In sechs Levels zum autonom-fahrenden Auto

Published on Sep 20, 2017




> In sechs Levels zum pilotierten Fahren: Seit Jahren entwickelt Audi Technologien, um das selbstfahrende Auto auf die Straße zu bringen. Mit dem neuen Audi A8 zeigt die Marke mit den Vier Ringen erstmals hochautomatisiertes Fahren nach Level drei. Welche übrigen fünf Levels es gibt, erklärt das Video.

----------


## Airicist

Audi Concept Car Aicon & PIA the empathic AI

Published on Sep 20, 2017




> Aicon, Audi’s newest Artificially Intelligent concept car answers the question: What will my relationship with my car look like? PIA is a “empathetic electronic vehicle assistant” and she’s aiming to be so much more than what you might be familiar with on your phone. 
> 
> “PIA,” can recognize riders by their phone and then tweak vehicle settings to their custom specifications, including things like cabin comforts, lighting, and seating position. It also responds to voice commands for things like navigation destination and entertainment.


"Does a Car need AI? Meet Audi’s Aicon, an AI focused concept car"
As the internet enters everything we have to question if our smart devices are in fact getting smarter. There is no doubt that AI and autonomous drive have the potential to make our roads safer but what would our relationship with the autonomous car look like? Aicon is an AI focused concept car from Audi and it's put you at the center of its universe.

by Nicole
September 12, 2017

audi-mediacenter.com/en/audi-aicon-9299

----------


## Airicist

Article "Audi AI, Autonomous Self-Driving Driving with A8, Electric SUV & Without Pedals in the Future"

by Lynn Walford
October 15, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Audi teases sharp AI:me design study for Shanghai Motor Show"
Audi's wild design studies all have "AI" somewhere in the name, because it's the future, duh.

by Andrew Krok
April 2, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Audi AI:ME Concept Car - Everything you need to know

Published on Apr 15, 2019




> Audi is showing off a level 4 concept car at the Shanghai autoshow. This is the first premium car focused on the ride-sharing segment. Don Dalhmann and Nicole Scott from Mobile Geeks discuss Audi's vision and where it stands against the vision of their competition. 
> If you haven't subscribed to the Mobile Geeks Mobility Podcast make sure you do that right now!

----------

